# plant id?



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

anyone know what this plant is? thanks!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks like some sort of cryptocorynes species to me. That plant gets huge. It's pretty cool :] slow grower though


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

oh yeah i think so too! thanks alot


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

yeah, looks like crypto-wendtii to me. Possibly bronze or red.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bronze crypt. Not a slow grower at all IMO. Not as fast or as big as a sword though. Very easy plant to propagate.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

yeah i have two and theyre not growing anywhere near as fast as my swords are.


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

thats crypt red i have the green variety. good plant grows fast for me. huge root system and hard to move in the tank. it will also make "baby plants" ive already replanted 5 of these little sprouts.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

True, they have an extensive root system. After a while, they will start sprouting up small plants everywhere. But it does take some time for the root system to get established.


----------

